# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum > [Question] SANS 10400 XA

## Les Abbott

Can anyone tell me how to insulate a 200mm thick concrete roof slab so that it complies with the required r-value of 3,7 (Western Cape) in terms of the SANS 10400 XA regulations?

----------

